# Upcoming new years resolutions?



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Something I have never bothered with, but at a desire to learn and listen to everything my favouraite composer has every penned down and still survives, I will be listening to all of Johann Sebastian Bach's Cantata's, Oratorios and Passions according to all of the correct dates, days and months beginning from 2017 until the end of the year.. whats your resolution?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

To spend little or no time on internet forums and listen to a lot more music.


----------

